# Dean El Diente weights??



## wallywam (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope that this is the right forum as there is no Dean forum.

Anyone out there have the actual weight of the Dean El Diente or Dean El Diente Exlight frame weights?? I don't really care what size you have, I'm just trying to get a real weight. The website says 3 lbs for the standard and 2.2 lbs for the Exlight.


Looking to buy a new bike and just want to have an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

I JUST took delivery of my El Diente SuperLite.
Minutes ago, literally.

Custom fit but is about a 54 w/ 8Deg TT slope.

Full DA triple
Rol D'Huez wheels.
WCS Carbon seatpost

WCS Carbon 4 Axis Stem 
Fizik Arione Ti Saddle
Chris King Headset
Ritchey WCS HandleBar

15 lbs on my scale


----------

